# [xorg] ati-drivers, glx e l'opengl-update [RISOLTO]

## theRealMorpheu5

Intanto chiedo scusa, questo sarà il millesimo post su questo argomento ma sembra che la soluzione non si sia trovata...

Ho fatto come da manuale:

```
# opengl-update xorg-x11

# emerge ati-drivers

# opengl-update ati

# startx
```

Ma il risultato è più o meno questo:

```
(EE) Failed to load module "glx" (module does not exist, 0)

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

Symbol __glXActiveScreens from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a is unresolved!

Symbol __glXActiveScreens from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a is unresolved!

Symbol __glXActiveScreens from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/, removing from

list!

Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/, removing from

list!

Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/, removing from list!
```

Ora, tralasciando la questione dei font che cercherò di risolvere un'altra volta, io ho fatto tutti i ln -sf possibili e immaginabili, ho emerso mille cose, ho spulciato il file di configurazione, ho usato fglrxconfig che con xfree aveva funzionato... ma non capisco dove dovrebbe essere questo modulo glx che non si trova... nel kernel (2.6) ho compilato giusto giusto il FB VESA...  il supporto AGP ce l'ho messo perché viene rilevato perfettamente. Ho letto tutto lo scibile che ho trovato a riguardo ma non c'è stato verso di risolvere... siccome ho una Radeon 9800 SE, non posso usare i driver di xorg o del kernel o di chissà che, devo usare quelli CS della ATI. Qualche idea su come uscirne?Last edited by theRealMorpheu5 on Sun May 23, 2004 11:46 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Per i font il nuovo path e' /usr/share/fonts. Per il problema di open-gl prova a dare il comando

```
# ln -s /usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11 /usr/lib/opengl/xfree
```

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

Ho risolto il problema dell'accelerazione smergiando e riemergiando tutto quanto. Ho messo su i driver ~x86 che non avevano la dipendenza da xfree e xorg non mi ha dato alcun problema. Ora runno glxgears a circa 500 FPS. Non è un granché ma sempre meglio degli 80 di prima...

Riguardo ai font: non è cambiato nulla.

EDIT: visto che mi è stato chiesto in privato:

```
# emerge xorg-x11

# opengl-update xorg-x11

# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge ati-drivers

# fglrxconfig

# opengl-update ati
```

Tutto qui. Ho dovuto usare la versione ~x86 perché non ha dipendenza da xfree e quindi mi ha dato meno casino. Ah, prima ho smergiato e riemergiato anche xorg.

----------

## f0llia

ho fatto esattamente come indicato ma niente accelerazione....addirittura quando provo a dare fglrxconfig mi dice che non esiste il comando ..

la versione di xorg è la 6.8.2-r1 , i dirver ati sono i 8.12.10 e il mio kernel è il 2.6.12-gentoo-r4.

Che posso provare ?

----------

## Ic3M4n

se dai 

```
modprobe fglrx
```

e poi 

```
lsmod
```

riesci a vedere il modulo caricato? se la risposta è affermativa inizia a prendere il xorg.conf postato da cagnaluia in questo thread e sostituiscilo con il tuo. poi modifichi le impostazioni del monitor a manina e sei a posto. 

nel caso in cui invece tu non riesca a caricare il modulo potrebbe essere un problema del kernel, probabilmente hai abilitato qualcosa di troppo o troppo  poco, questo però nel caso lo vediamo poi. potresti però iniziare con il postare qualche info sulla tua scheda.

----------

## Bukowski

guardate un pò QUI....

----------

## f0llia

praticamente non funzioanano con il nuovo kernel..??

 :Neutral: 

----------

## Bukowski

eh... ATI ATI ATI....

il solito problema dei driver.... riusciranno un giorno a farli come si deve?

ho anche provato a patcharli, sempre seguendo quel 3d... ma nulla... bisogna aspettare.

 :Mad: 

----------

## f0llia

 :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  :Evil or Very Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad:  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

